# Need advices thanks



## chrisplease (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

Actually been working in Singapore for nearly 20months so far with a local contract paying above 5K per month in IT area for an US MNC, I have been looking for new jobs for the past few months and nothing real showed up so far.

Actually I want to stay in Asia but I am wondering if I should go back to Europe searching for a better job opportunity instead of hoping to find a better opportunity in Asia which I doubt about especially as a foreigner?

what do you think I should do then ? thanks,


----------

